# Beginning stabilizing-why not to use glass jar?



## Chris S. (Jan 12, 2016)

So want to begin stabilizing and dyeing woods no casting yet. Wanted to know any negatives of just using a mason jar or similar to start out. Be doing small number of blanks to begin. Could easily build own chamber but don't see point of expense until I get into doing more. Already have a vacuum pump just need juice and place to pull vacuum. Jar seems like easy start for now. Want to see what experts thoughts are on this.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2016)

Glass shrapnel- how much are your eyes worth.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 12, 2016)

There are guys out there that use pickle jars and whatnot and they swear by it but if you're using a good pump and drawing a full vacuum I'd be really leery about it imploding. All it takes is a jar with one scratch or nick and BOOM. I believe @Final Strut had a glass vessel implode on him. I'd look at a metal or acrylic setup. @TurnTex builds some decent ones and there are some other options on Amazon as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 12, 2016)

Glass seems to scary for me to be around. Lol. Especially when you gotta move it around to get the trapped air bubbles from undeneath, one wrong bump and there she goes.


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 12, 2016)

I sure did have a glass vessel implode and after finding glass is a 15-20 foot radius from where my tank was I consider myself to be very lucky to not have been in my shop at the time. When it went I had a gallon of juice go up and out in all directions. I was almost raining juice from the ceiling of the shop when I went to check things. 

You may be able to use a canning jar for months without ever having a problem but ask yourself if it is worth the risk. If I would have been at my lathe when my tank went I most likely would have had glass embedded in the back of my head. The risk sure isn't worth it to me. I know have a pvc chamber and will never pull vacuum on a glass vessel again.

Sorry for the rant but it is just to much of a risk in my book. By yourself some heavy wall clear pvc and build a big chamber. If you don't need the large capacity use smaller plastic containers inside of the big chamber.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

I had a glass chamber break from just moving it - I had bought it from one of the jackleg sellers and didn't really know anything about glass at the time (not that I know much more now). I ran several loads through it but thankfully it broke when it was at static pressure. I had barely bumped it against something while moving it and thought that it was unusual for a thick glass tube to break so easily so I did some research and eventually landed on the site of an individual who has been making vacuum chambers and other applications made of glass for nearly (or over) 40 years can't remember which now but roughly 40 years. He really gave me an education. He said most of the glass vessels being sold have either not been annealed properly or not at all. Once I was finished talking with him I felt very safe using the chamber I ended up buying from him. I've run about 20 - 25 charges through it in the past 2.5 years (most within a 2 month period) with no problem. His pricing was far lower than the retail resellers also since he actually makes his own and anneals them himself. 

I do have an 8 x 18 glass chamber that I have used about a dozen times that I bought from the same former member that sold me the one that broke so there's no telling who his supplier was and whether or not the glass was annealed properly (if at all) so I am leery of using it now. After talking with this former member after the chamber broke he admitted he had no idea that the tubing should be annealed so he had never asked his supplier. 

So I have 3 glass chambers - the large on from the reseller who is no longer a member, a smaller one I got from another member (who I cannot remember) and the one I got from the engineer guy who makes and anneals them himself. Someone is probably going to ask for his contact info but I don't have it at my fingertips. I will have to search emails/receipts to find it. I will keep using my glass chambers unless they break and if so I will replace them with a properly annealed one (got to find his number) because I don't really like the way acrylic performs - I like to be able to let my blanks soak and on the smaller chambers I like having the full volume available by not having to use a tupperware bowl or something in it to keep the chamber from blemishing. Glass has an huge advantage in that category. 

I'm sure there are those who have a vested interest that might argue against glass but if you use good glass and don't play football with it you shouldn't ever have a problem.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TMAC (Jan 12, 2016)

I also have one of Jon Kennedy's glass chambers that I have been using. I've never been leery of using it but probably will at least think about it now.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 12, 2016)

All 3 of mine are pvc.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 12, 2016)

Ok so maybe won't do glass. The one thing that made glass attractive was low cost and quick setup. Now considering building box out if plastic. Would half inch thick polycarbonate sheet - lexan- work? Nice and ridgid and should be able to withstand vacuum pressures. To ease in casting process I assume putting a glass vessel inside to hold fluids would not pose a problem being pressure exerted on glass are equal on all parts being it is inside chamber. I want to be able to not distort the plastic from the fluid if I can avoid it is all which is way thinking put glass with fluid and blanks inside chamber. 

Also can I do different dyes at one time? Thinking three jars, each different color of fluid, yet running at same time. Can move pieces from one jar to next to get multiple dyes in one piece all without having to break down and change fluid. When all done release vacuum and leave to soak in fluid until time to pull and bake.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 12, 2016)

!/2 inch lexan should be enough, I've got an old acrylic? (Not sure of the type of plastic) chamber that's 1/2 inch thick stuff. Price it out though, unless you have the lexan or get it really cheap I'll wager buying 6 inch schedule 40 PVC pipe will probably be cheaper. As far as double dying, the blanks get baked in between each color or the dyes would just run together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks did not know that about dyeing but that makes sense when think about it


----------



## ClintW (Jan 12, 2016)

Just a thought on glass chambers. In our labs, we some sometimes work with STRONG acids and they usually come with a dip coating of a PVC type resin. This inhibits shattering if dropped. So the acid does not splash. I would think the same could be done with a glass vacuum chamber as a precaution. Simple package tape would likely reduce by a lot the chance to shrapnel. On a side note, we pull near perfect vacuum in glass vessels for research alot, >29 in. Hg. But they are designed for it. Most is pyrex based glass.
Just sharing.
I agree it is risky. PVC seems to be a great choice with a clear lid to see what's going on.


----------



## TurnTex (Jan 24, 2016)

I would not build one out of acrylic or polycarbonate. I don't know anyone how is actually making and selling chambers from acrylic any more. I used to make them but they were high maintenance so I switched material. Polycarbonate (Lexan) is NOT a good choice since it has a lot more flex than acrylic and it also tends to turn milk jug white with exposure to the resin. The right glass is fine but even then, I personally will not allow glass in my shop. Not worried about the right glass holding up to vacuum but more worried about it getting bumped and knocked off the work bench.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 24, 2016)

TurnTex said:


> I would not build one out of acrylic or polycarbonate. I don't know anyone how is actually making and selling chambers from acrylic any more. I used to make them but they were high maintenance so I switched material. Polycarbonate (Lexan) is NOT a good choice since it has a lot more flex than acrylic and it also tends to turn milk jug white with exposure to the resin. The right glass is fine but even then, I personally will not allow glass in my shop. Not worried about the right glass holding up to vacuum but more worried about it getting bumped and knocked off the work bench.


Any issue with using sch 40 pvc?


----------



## TurnTex (Jan 25, 2016)

That would depend on the size. Up to 6" is not a problem.


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 25, 2016)

So clear PVC will not discolor? Any other clear plastics that will not discolor from resin?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> So clear PVC will not discolor?



I think all plastic will discolor eventually but not all clear PVC is the same. The stuff Curtis sells looks like on his website is the smoky clear and it will resist milking much better than the clear clear if that makes sense. In other words he is selling the best type of clear PVC for our application IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I been using one of Curtis's chamber's for a year and a half now with over 10 gallons resin through it and visibility is fine except from scratches from putting blanks in and wiping off with a dirty cloth.


----------

